# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Maxi -cosi 0-13 - jastučić za novorođenče

## AnneMary

Zanima me jel u novim sjedalicama maxi cosi 0-13 ima umetak za novorođenče koji se sastoji od djela oko glavice i jastučića za smanjit udubljenje!

Čula sam info da se više taj umetak ne koristi i da se ne dobije sa sjedalicom. Jel to istina?

Jel se umetak koristi do 3 ili 6 mjeseci? Zaboravih! :Embarassed:

----------


## jelena.O

kolko ja znam dolazi ( mi imamo MC), (ali ga nema u originalnih u  PP sjedalicama ), inače koristi se do cca 4 mjeseca, onaj tip s spušvastim trokutom, a bez može i dalje, recimo mi s 10 mjeseci upotrebljavamo ga bez spužve, i ne vrti mu se glava.

----------


## mikka

ja mislim da se dobiva sa sjedalicom. bar sam ga ja dobila kad sam kupovala mc cabriofix.

izvadis ga kad ga dijete preraste, to bus vidla, kad mu postane tijesno oko glave ili vise ne moze ugurati guzicu.

----------


## AnneMary

Jel bi netko možda bio voljan posuditi jedan jastučić od sredine lipnja pa tih par mjeseci koliko se koristi.
Naime ja imam svoj ali frendica nema i nigdje nije uspila nabavit.
Pa bih ja uzela sebi na odgovornost i čuvanje ovaj posuđeni a svoj bih prosljedila frendici.
Tako bih bila sigurna da će posuđeni biti vraćen vlasniku.

----------


## AnneMary

posudba bi trajala 2 mjeseca jer smo mi stariji 2 mjeseca a bebica se treba rodit krajem 6 mjeseca, dakle do početka 9 mjeseca ćemo ga mi vjerovatno prerasti.

----------


## azrijelka36

meni bi isto trebao taj umetak, jer sam dobila as bez toga..ili ako netko zna di bi mogla samo to kupiti?

----------


## kahna

pokušaj se obratiti uvoznicima ili direktno proizvođaču

----------


## AnneMary

vele tete u dućanu da se mora kupiti cijela navlaka da bi se dobio jastučić.

Ja i dalje molim ako bi netko posudio na 2 mjeseca tj. dok mi ne prerastemo svoga pa bi ga proslijedili frendici a posuđenog vratili.

----------


## azrijelka36

mi smo rješili..teta koja nam je dala as, pronašla je i uložak  :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Do koje se dobi općenito koriste ti mali umeci jastučići za novorođenčad? Mi imamo Creatis fix.

----------


## Lutonjica

mi smo ga prestali koristiti s mjesec i pol dana, i onaj dio za pod guzu, i onaj dio oko glave - jednostavno mu je već bilo smetalo

----------


## kahna

ana, nisam sigurna da se iz creatisa vadi
koliko me sjećanje služi podiže se sve skupa i jastučić i remenčići

u mc mi smo prerasli sa cca 3 mj. isto joj je počelo smetati

----------


## AnneMary

A ja sad razmišljam da li se u MC podižu remenčići na drugu razinu i kod korištenja jastučića,
pa kad se on makne i pojs se vraća na prvu razinu ili sam malo polupala lončiće?

----------


## @n@

Podiže se sve skupa, ali dolje pod guzom postoji jedan jastučić za novorođenčad koji se kopča drukerima i u neko doba se makne, o njemu pričam. Mislim da bismo ga već mogli maknuti, sad F ima 3 mjeseca...

----------


## kahna

@n@ dok god ne primjetiš da mu smeta, ostavi
ili pročitaj po uputama, napišu uvijek preporuku kad se miče  :Smile: 

AnneMary možeš i jednu i drugu opciju ako neće smetati onaj dio što ide oko glave
znam da sam ja maknula spužvu baš iz razloga što joj je glava dolazila na taj luk, ak se kuži kaj mislim

i sad sa 8,5 mj smo još na prvoj razini  :Grin:

----------

